# Bilbo's Presents. . .



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2003)

What's your favorite going away present that Bilbo gave after the Long Expected Party?

For obvious reasons, I'm leaving out the One Ring to Frodo. It's on a completely different level from the others, and I'm having some fun probing the lighter side of this work.

Presents to choose from:
Umbrella for Adelard Took

Waste paper basket for Dora Baggins

Gold pen and ink bottle for Milo Burrows

Convex Mirror for Angelica Baggins

Spoons for Lobellia Sackville-Baggins (I have a feeling this one will win hands down)

Bookshelf for Hugo Bracegirdle

I wish they'd mentioned more gifts. . .


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, divie old me read it all wrong and voted for the pen one, ooops, please can a mod change the it to the book case one? Thanx


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah,the pen seems to be nice gift!!!I want it!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 25, 2003)

The spoons by a long shot. How funny and witty was that on Bilbo's part?! hahahaha i couldn't stop laughing


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2003)

I voted for the mirror. . .It's just funny the idea of this vain little hobbitess looking into it and seeing herself warped. . .


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2003)

Definitely the spoons for Lobelia. And then she tried to swipe even more things. What a nasty old woman!


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2003)

Ah.. . .but she had SPUNK.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2003)

That's certainly putting a positive spin on it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2003)

Check this out!

My latest poll on the subject.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 25, 2003)

great poll!
I would vote for Lobelia - but ! Bilbo did not leave her the silver spoons, no indeed the note was attached to *an empty case that held the spoons*, as Bilbo suspected her having pilfered the spoons 50 years ago when Bilbo intercepted the auction at Bag End coming back from his quest of Erebor. All the presents were indeed very sarcastic, and the recipients surely got that the joke was on them and not on the old hobbit himself.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2003)

I think you're wrong. My copy says, "For LOBELIA SACKVILLE-BAGGINS, as a PRESENT; on a case of silver spoons."

Not a case for silver spoons, but a case of silver spoons, which to me would imply that there were spoons in it. If you say I have a bottle of wine, the bottle has wine in it. If you say I have a wine bottle it means a bottle that once held wine but does no longer. 

Then her husband yells out "Spoons! Fiddlesticks!"


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2003)

I disagree with you Starflower. In my edition it says

QUOTE]For LOBELIA SACKVILLE-BAGGINS, as a PRESENT; on a case of silver spoons. Bilbo believed that she had acquired a good many of his spoons, while he was away on his former journey. Lovelia knew that quite well. When she arrived later in the day, she took the point at once, but she also TOOK THE SPOONS.[/QUOTE]

Oh, I see HLGStrider posted before me.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, what she said. . .Funny, if I'd read a few sentences further when doing my research I wouldn't have had to argue prepositions with you.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Oct 26, 2003)

The Spoons were definitely a classic idea by Bilbo for a present, and thus my favourite


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Oct 26, 2003)

hold on....are we voting for the one we want or the one we liked the best in the book?


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 26, 2003)

I was thinking which you thought was best in the book, other wise I would have voted for the pen, not the mirror. I like the pen I have no use for a convex mirror. . .however, I think the mirror was funnier than the pen.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 9, 2005)

I guess no one finds the Umbrellas to be that funny. I think Adelard is a hillarious name in and of itself though.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the pen and ink; it was such a nice way of reminding Milo to answer his letters. However, the present I liked best was the dozen bottles of Old Winyards for Rory Brandybuck, laid down by Bilbo's father. I like the bit where it says "Rory quite forgave Bilbo, and voted him a capital fellow after the first bottle."


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 9, 2005)

I voted for the pen. All gifts are useful but _I love writing_ and this is golden pen (hm.. Monblan  ); I want such pen


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 10, 2005)

I forgot the wine! Oh dear, well, I remedied that. The good thing about being a mod is that you can fix your own mistakes so easily.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 10, 2005)

I love it when it say's " Frodo had to relive her of sevral small, but valuable items that had fallen in her umbrella." or along those line.
Though the bookcase is great.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 10, 2005)

I got stretched between a bookshelf, due to my large quantity books and the gold pen. But then, I thought that a gold pen, would be a collector's favorite, and I am a collector such things that loremasters use.

And Elgee, I have to congratulate you on achieving to make this poll without having an option like 'I don't care, but I wish I had Elgee's cool cats.'


----------

